# color mica's



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Has anyone ever ordered from tkb trading? I was looking at some mica's. Are they any good for CP soap?

Sheryl


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

That is where the ladies on the Whisk just finished a coop from. So I am supposing they are ok for cp soap.

Autumn


----------



## Happytailzfarm (Jan 5, 2008)

Can I ask what who is the Whisk and TkB?
Aletha


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I swear once I finish off using the powders I have I am going to buy liquid. I want more consistency in my coloring attempts. I measure the powders with those tiny scoops or measuring teaspoons depending on my batch size but still the results vary more than I'd like.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Be wary of liquid colors. I have had the least consistent results with them. I pretty much only use them for bath bombs now.

TKB - www.tkbtrading.com I hear their mica's are the best!

whisk - www.the-whisk.com it's a soaping forum.

Carrie runs her co-ops on www.craftserver.com forum as well


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Ack! Don't say that Bethany! Here I thought that would solve my problem. Hmmm. :/


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I will say that I have HEARD that select shades and peacock colors work fairly well, but I haven't wanted to go there with my bad experiences with lab color and true tone colors. My experience has been that they morph or disappear in the hot gel of GM CP. I wish you could have seen my pink soap that was just pink around the very outside edges and pure white through the rest!

Mica's are iffy too as they are just FD&C as well, but I have better luck with them. The very best are oxides and ultramarines I think. I have a blue UM that actually gives me purple though, but I don't mind since I was looking for a good purple anyway!


----------

